# Manual Operation Of Slideout



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Has anyone had any problems with their slideout on the 28 BHS? A friend of mine couldn't get his to come back in due to a faulty switch and had to direct wire the motor to get home. His manual as well as mine shows a different system than what's in the trailer. I located the manual shaft on mine but you can only move it in. What are we overlooking? Anyone out there using the 6.0 litre 250 Superduty to pull their 28 BHS?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I will take pictures of the manual operation of my 28-rss slide today but I dont know if it is different then your trailer.

Check for updates this afternoon.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

One of our members here who had an issue with his 28BHS slide has had some experience with this. (Jim are ya out there?).

If I remember correctly it was a huge pain to manually screw the slide back in, and he found that from the outside you could simply lift up the slide and push it back in, bypassing the slide wratchet. Hopefully Jim will check in to confirm or deny this.

So far no troble with mine.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes i had a broblem with mine and found that when you turn the nut like the manual says it just takes spring perssure off of clutch to the gear box. So I just pushed the top of the slide out to lift the front so i could get to the clutch mechanisim as it is almost impossible to do it the way the manual says (unless you hve about three hours) When the slide tiped block it up now you can use a screw driver to pry the spring back and wedge the screw driver to hold it back. Then remove the block and push the slide in then lift the front of the slide fron the bottom and get the screw driver out. I sounds like a pain but it's way better than turning a nut for hours the not being able to get enough torque to turn the scrwe to move the slide. Hope you never have to do it









Jim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

According to the manufacturer whose owners manual was included with the trailer it is not the standard slide system. I can put a ratchet on mine and crank it in pretty quickly but if you reverse it to crank it out it won't move. Mine is working fine but with the problem my friend has with his I was curious in case I ever ran into a problem. Keystone says they only use one supplier but someone is obviously wrong. It looks nothing like the manual shows. Lippert had me e-mail pictures and they say they didn't make it. I bought the F-250 with the diesel and I'm headed out this weekend for the mountains so I'll post an update when I get home but so far out here on the flat land you don't even know the trailer's behind you. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

... "Anyone out there using the 6.0 litre 250 Superduty to pull their 28 BHS?"

I'm towing a 5th Wheel, Sydney Edition, 28 FRL-S with a:

2005 F-250 Lariat Super Duty-Crew Cab-6.0 Turbo Diesel-Long Bed-Tow Command System

Tows and handles GREAT.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MGWorley said:


> ... "Anyone out there using the 6.0 litre 250 Superduty to pull their 28 BHS?"
> 
> I'm towing a 5th Wheel, Sydney Edition, 28 FRL-S with a:
> 
> ...


We have a 2005 F-250 Lariat SD CC Diesel with the short bed and Tow -Command. We will be heading through Upper Michigan over to Wisconsin and Minnesota in our 27RSDS.
Upgraded to 15" tires and alloy rims. Bill has done most of the recommended mods. Packing up and getting ready to go camping and enjoy. We did tent camping last year. And pop-up camping before that, years ago. And WAY back, tent camping (before RVs were invented).
Glad to hear your TV is doing a good job and that you are enjoying it. sunny 
Jan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I need to look at my slide and learn how to handle the problem in case I have to later. Preplanning usually means no problems later ( I live Murphy s law )

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Easy trip throught the mountains with the diesel.







Should have done it years ago. Mileage wasn't what I hoped for but the power is well worth it. I averaged around 12 mpg on the interstate but of course that fell in the mountains. That's about 4 mpg better than the ram. As far as the slide issue goes I haven't gotten any more info on it. I'll post further info later.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Cookie
Do you have a picture of your Outback with the aluminum rims installed? I'd love to see it...

Reverie


----------

